# 1958 50# Bear Recurve Bow Value



## DEAc23 (Jun 7, 2013)

I actually just bought a Bear "Black Bear" for $30, but I got a really good deal. I don't know where you came up with the 1958 part because the Black Bears were only made from 1972-1978, and from the research I've done I've found out that these weren't one of the more popular Bear models. The fact that yours is a 50# bow might make it worth a little bit more than my 35# version, however it's still probably not worth more than $75-$100. Of course this all depends on how you try to sell it and who sees it, because a collector would probably pay more than someone who plans to use it. I would more than likely be willing to buy it from you once you have an idea of what you'd like to sell it for (if indeed you plan to sell it), so feel free to PM me if you decide to.

I definitely wouldn't take my word for all this though, as this is just an educated guess from someone who's recently done research on these specific bows...


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)

Agree, this bow was made in the 1970s. Black Bear was a basic economy model bow made by Bear Archery. They will bring from about $120 to about $125 on ebay.


----------

